# Video Server Of FreeBSD



## saeedpersa (Jul 12, 2017)

Dear all
I was wondering if any body had any experiences on Configuring Video Server on FreeBSD and share it Here i have some questions:

How is Jitsi Cloud install on FreeBSD?
I sow some tips here: http://www.freshports.org/net-im/jitsi/

does it have any special configurations?

Is there any other solutions?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2017)

What exactly do you mean with "Video Server"? Streaming video? Or for serving movies and such for Kodi for example?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 12, 2017)

Netflix seems to have no problems using FreeBSD to serve all their videos.


----------



## saeedpersa (Jul 12, 2017)

Video Conference like Jitsi and Adobe Connect


----------

